# Bachmann 2-8-0



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Lost the drawbar pin to the tender of my 2-8-0. Any suggestions for a replacement besides the time consuming call the Bachmann for one small part that they may not have?


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Piece of brass rod?


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Cut down a nail.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

A nail may corrode; I think the brass rod is the way to go. 

Check if there is damage around the where the drawbar pin sat in the tender, maybe the plastic cracked and thats why is fell out. But my gut feeling is it just came loose.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I may have to drill the hole all the way through and epoxy the rod in place.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes, you may have to. 
Often I find the hole is cracked out from impact or from heavy use. 
You may also find that you will need to brace the backside with epoxy to keep it from cracking any more. 

So far, on mine, once fixed they haven't yet re-failed.


----------

